# Ya no me funcionan los botones de la pronunciación



## namename

Hola. 

Estoy usando el navegador Firefox beta 34.0 para GNU/Linux, pero si hago clic en los botones para escuchar el sonido de la pronunciación de los idiomas en la web WordReference ya no se escucha nada, no funciona.

Sin embargo si visito otras páginas web sí funciona bien el sonido. 

Antes me funcionaba el sonido en la web WordReference, pero ya no. 

El problema no está en mi navegador, creo que está más bien en el código de la web WordReference. Tal vez no están usando código estándar o está rota esa funcionalidad. 

¿Ustedes pueden escuchar sonido en el siguiente enlace?

wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=hello

Saludos y gracias. 

NOTA: Tuve que quitar el encabezado del enlace porque al publicar este mensaje me salió un aviso diciéndome que los nuevos usuarios no pueden publicar vínculos, que es una medida contra el SPAM.

Para ir al enlace copiar y pegar en la barra de direcciones de los navegadores añadiéndole las tres W.


----------



## mkellogg

Hola,

Por defecto, Linux no puede tocar sonidos de mp3, pero creía que Firefox lo ha solucionado este problema.  ¿Puedes ver si su sistema puede tocar los mp3?

Mike


----------



## namename

Hola, Mike. 

Estoy usando GNU/Linux Debian Jessie con el navegador Firefox beta 35.0.5

Sí, mi sistema puede tocar los MP3 perfectamente. MP3 funciona muy bien en mi sistema. 

También puedo escuchar perfectamente los audios de los botones de otros diccionarios web, pero no me funciona en la web de WordReference. Por ejemplo, los botones para la pronunciación funcionan muy bien en las siguientes páginas web: 


oxforddictionaries.com/es/definicion/ingles_americano/hello

oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/hello

dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/american-english/hello

Pero en la web wordreference.com no funcionan para nada. 

Hace unos meses atrás sí me funcionaba muy bien los botones en Wordreference, pero ahora ya no funcionan. No sé si habrán cambiado el código fuente de la web. 

Saludos.


----------



## mkellogg

Estamos usando HTML5 para el sonido. Creo que los demás usan Flash.

¿Hay un error de JavaScript? Creo que se puede ver el "console" con Ctrl-Shift-K.


----------



## namename

Hola de nuevo. 

Sí, al consultar la consola aparecen avisos de error: 

Specified "type" attribute of "audio/mpeg" is not supported. Load of media resource /audio/en/us/us/en042667.mp3 failed. hello
All candidate resources failed to load. Media load paused. hello
Specified "type" attribute of "audio/mpeg" is not supported. Load of media resource /audio/en/uk/uk/en042667-uk1.mp3 failed. hello
All candidate resources failed to load. Media load paused. hello
Specified "type" attribute of "audio/mpeg" is not supported. Load of media resource /audio/en/uk/rp/en042667.mp3 failed. hello
All candidate resources failed to load. Media load paused. hello
Specified "type" attribute of "audio/mpeg" is not supported. Load of media resource /audio/en/us/south/en042667.mp3 failed. hello
All candidate resources failed to load. Media load paused.


----------



## mkellogg

Su versión de linux no puede tocar los mp3. Hay que corregir esto.


----------



## namename

Hola, mkellogg. 

Ya pude solucionar el problema del Firefox en GNU/Linux instalando los paquetes "gstreamer0.10-plugins-good" y "gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly". Hice el test en la web http://html5test.com/ y allí, una vez instalados esos paquetes, dice que sí tengo soporte para mp3. 

Ahora sí puedo escuchar el audio de las pronunciaciones en WordReference. 

Solucionado. 

Muchas gracias.

Editado:

Para quienes estén usando el navegador Iceweasel instalar "gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly" y "gstreamer1.0-plugins-good", o sea, el* 1.0* en lugar del *0.10*.

Más información aquí, en otro foro donde también estuve preguntando y encontré la solución: 

http://mozillaes.org/foros/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=48802


----------



## mkellogg

Gracias por decirnos la solución!


----------



## mawalesckarr

Hola buenas tardes..en mi año de word referente no me funciona el micrófono para escuchar la pronunciación... Que hago? Hasta hace poco lo hacia? Serán las actualizaciones
Gracias de antemano


----------



## mawalesckarr

Quise decir en mi app de word reference


----------



## mkellogg

mawalesckarr said:


> Quise decir en mi app


Cual app tienes? Lo de Android? De iPhone?


----------



## mawalesckarr

Android 
Tks


----------



## mkellogg

mawalesckarr said:


> Android


It works for me on my Android device.  What phone and version of Android are you using?

Does the sound work outside the app, in a webpage, such as this one?  
www.wordreference.com/enfr/glow


----------



## mawalesckarr

I'm using a Tablet BQ Edison 2 Quad Core 3G version Android 4.4.2
in a webpage the sound it is ok


----------



## mkellogg

Android 4.4.2. I will test on an older phone and tablet when I can.

We've been getting a number of reports, but I am unable to track down why it doesn't work for some people.


----------

